# gentoo von usb stick installieren

## pieter_parker

ich finde ueberall anleitungen wie ich gentoo auf einen usb stick bekomme

wie aber richte ich einen usb stick ein so das ich gentoo von dem usb stick auf den pc installieren kann

ich will mir die arbeit sparen den rechner oefnen zumuessen um ein cd laufwerk einzubauen

das was auf der minimal cd ist auf den stick kopieren und mit fdisk das boot flag setzen wird alleine nicht ausreichen ?

----------

## Gibheer

eigentlich sollte das einfache kopieren reichen. So lang du vom USB-stick booten kannst, isses doch egal, ob es nun eine CD ist oder ein USb-Stick, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ansonsten kopier dir einfach ein DSL drauf mit grub und pack noch das stage-file und nen portage-snapshot mit drauf und dann sollte das ja auch reichen.

----------

## hitachi

Ich habe es noch nie versucht aber das kopieren hört sich fast zu einfach an, da cd und usb andere Dateisysteme nutzen und anders gemountet werden, oder irre ich mich jetzt hier?

Bei einem anderen Linux auf jeden Fall den alternativen Instalationguid beachten.

----------

## Gibheer

Also mit der Windows98-CD hat es damals wunderbar geklappt, sie einfach auf die Festplatte zu kopieren und davon zu booten. Deswegen kann ich mir nicht so richtig vorstellen, dass wenn man eine LiveCD kopiert, das probleme machen sollte. Aber von dsl oder einen anderen Distribution, gab es auch einen LiveUSB-Stick. Ich wuerds einfach ausprobieren  :Laughing: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Raufkopieren und boten, so einfach ist das leider nicht.

Zuersteinmal muss dein BIOS die Möglichkeit bieten von USB zu booten. Wenn das nicht geht musst du über eine GRUB Bootdiskette zuerst GRUB von der Floppy booten und dann einen entsprechenden Eintrag in Grub haben welcher deinen Stick bootet.

Dann muss auf deinen Stick ein Bootloader installiert sein. Am besten nimmst du hierführ extlinux vom Syslinux Paket.

Zum Schluss kopierst du dir die initrd Datei, den Kernel sowie die danach zu bootende Image (nicht das Image auf dem sich initrd, Kernel und image befinden!) auf den Stick und erstellst noch ein passende Konfigurationsdatei. Et Voila... du kannst den Stick booten.

Ich habe hier was ähnliches gemacht jedoch direkt von HD. (Für den Emergency Fall habe ich mir ein SystemRescue CD Image in /boot installiert mit dem ich im Notfall auf mein System zugreifen kann oder anderweitige Rescue Tasks vornehmen kann.)

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa_ch

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm geht es nicht VIEEEL einfacher?

Ich hab letzt jede beliebiege Linux-Live-CD auf einen USB-Stick kopiert und von da gestartet.

Genauso sollte es doch möglich sein eine normales Gentoo-Installer-Live-CD-Image (.iso) auf den USB-Stick zu packen, von da zu Booten und den Installer zu starten.

liveusb-howto aus dem offiziellen Gentoo-Doc.

Aber wie stigmatach so andeutete brauchst du ein Bios das das Booten von USB-Stick untestützt.

Grüße, Chris

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich hab letzt jede beliebiege Linux-Live-CD auf einen USB-Stick kopiert und von da gestartet.

 

Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen (was aber nicht heisst, ich glaube es dir nicht  :Smile:  )

Woher soll denn der USBStick wissen WAS er booten soll?

Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines einfacheren beleeren  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa_ch

----------

## fonsi

Ich habe es vor ein paar Tage nach liveusb-howto gemacht. Funktioniert tadellos

----------

## pieter_parker

wenn ich wie in der anleitung angegeben "syslinux /dev/sde1" mache, kommt bei mir 

```

Syntax error at line 3 column 0 in file /etc/mtools/mtools.conf: unrecognized keyword

syslinux: failed to create ldlinux.sys

```

vi /etc/mtools/mtools.conf

```

# Example mtools.conf files.  Uncomment the lines which correspond to

# your architecture and comment out the "SAMPLE FILE" line below

SAMPLE FILE

# # Linux floppy drives

# drive a: file="/dev/fd0" exclusive

# drive b: file="/dev/fd1" exclusive

# # First SCSI hard disk partition

# drive c: file="/dev/sda1"

# # First IDE hard disk partition

# drive c: file="/dev/hda1"

# # dosemu floppy image

# drive m: file="/var/lib/dosemu/diskimage"

# # dosemu hdimage

# drive n: file="/var/lib/dosemu/diskimage" offset=3840

# # Atari ramdisk image

# drive o: file="/tmp/atari_rd" offset=136

# # ZIP disk for Solaris:

# Drive X is ZIP-100 at target 5

# drive X: file="/dev/rdsk/c0t5d0s2" partition=4 scsi=1 nodelay

# # ZIP disk for SunOS:

# # Zip drive is at target 5, which default kernel calls tape st1 !!

# drive Y: file="/dev/rsd5c" partition=4 scsi=1 nodelay

# # autoselect zip drive/floppy on HP-UX 9/10

#    drive a: file="/dev/rdsk/c201d5"      exclusive partition=4

#    drive a: file="/dev/rdsk/c201d5s0"    exclusive partition=4

#    drive a: file="/dev/rfloppy/c201d0s0" exclusive

#          A/UX target 5 on 1st scsi bus   jaz or zip

# drive X: file="/dev/rdsk/c105d0s31"      partition=4

# Some examples for BeOS.

# floppy drive. hardcoded in devices.c, so no real need to define it here

#drive a: file="/dev/floppy_disk" exclusive

# ZIP drive on SCSI ID 6

#drive z: file="/dev/scsi_disk_060" offset=16384 fat_bits=16

# SCO Unix 3.2v4

# # Floppy disk drives

#

# drive a: file="/dev/install" exclusive

# drive b: file="/dev/install1" exclusive

#

# # SCSI hard disk partitions

#

# drive c: file="/dev/dsk/0sC"

# drive d: file="/dev/dsk/0sD"

# drive e: file="/dev/dsk/0sE"

# drive f: file="/dev/dsk/0sF"

# drive g: file="/dev/dsk/0sG"

# drive h: file="/dev/dsk/0sH"

# # uncomment the following line to display all file names in lower

# # case by default

# mtools_lower_case=1

```

bin mir jetzt unsicher wie ich vorfahren muss ..

(

in der anleitung bei den schritten davor steht

```

Code Listing 3.4: Unmounting the ISO image

# umount /mnt/cdrom

Adjusting the bootloader configuration

Adjust the syslinux configuration file using sed as shown below. The slowusb parameter will introduce some extra delays before attempting to mount the filesystem. This is needed to allow the USB flash drive to settle upon detection.

Code Listing 3.5: Adjusting the boot parameters

# sed -i \

    -e "s:cdroot:cdroot slowusb:" \

    -e "s:kernel memtest86:kernel memtest:" \

    /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg

```

```

sed -i \

    -e "s:cdroot:cdroot slowusb:" \

    -e "s:kernel memtest86:kernel memtest:" \

    /mnt/usb/syslinux.cfg

```

laesst sich aber nur ausfuehren wenn der usb stick gemountet ist, in der anleitung wird er aber kurz davor weggemountet - wie ist das zuverstehen ?

)

----------

## Finswimmer

Du musst "SAMPLE FILE" auskommentieren.

Dann sollte zumindest das klappen.

Tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

war wohl einfach noch zu frueh gewesen vorhin

hat funktioniert, danke tobi

----------

## pieter_parker

er bootet von, kommt aber leider nicht sehr weit .. (komme bis dahin wo ich ihm sage "de")

"the root block device is unspecified or not detected"

hab ich beim erstellen des sticks einen fehler gemacht, oder koennte das am system/bios liegen ?

den stick hab ich genau nach der anleitung erstellt -> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/liveusb.xml

bei 3.5 musste ich den stick nur vorher mounten, ohne ging es nicht

und ich habe anstat der grossen livecd die minimal cd genommen

----------

## pieter_parker

```

activating mdev

make tmpfs for /newroot

attemp to mount media :-/dev/sda

attemp to mount media :-/dev/sda1

attemp to mount media :-/dev/hda

attemp to mount media :-/dev/hdc

no bootable medium found. waiting for new devices (dauert ca 10 sek)

attemp to mount media :-/dev/sda

attemp to mount media :-/dev/sda1

attemp to mount media :-/dev/hda

attemp to mount media :-/dev/hdc

could not find the cd to boot, something else needed

loading keymaps

.... "de" <enter>

loadning the "de" keymap

determating the root device

the root block device is unspecified or not detected

```

----------

